# Please comment on my site.



## witspix (Nov 20, 2008)

​Hello from Essex,

Ihave been setting up my own website but have only had feedback from family and friends who may not give a totally unbiased opinion.
It would be great to here comments from like minded people so I can create a good looking site.
Your comments on my photo's would also be appreciated as I don't really know  many photographers to share views with.​
The link to my site is http://www,witspix.com

Thanks in advance for taking the time to look.

Jerry.​


----------



## K_Pugh (Nov 25, 2008)

Page Error, can't see anything at all.. I take it it's down at the moment?


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Nov 25, 2008)

The link you list above has a typo, there's a comma instead of a period after the www.

Your images are nice, but your site has a few problems.
1 - I'm on high speed, but it takes forever for the pages to load.
2 - You use an intro page, these fell out of favor a couple of years ago.
3 - You use a flash site. This means that search engines can't see your site and won't index it. Also, I don't know what the latest version of Flash is, but your site requires Flash 6. If someone doesn't have this in their browser, they probably won't go to the trouble to get it.
4 - You only have a few pictures in each category, you will need to add more.
5 - I'm not sure what your market is, but if you're trying to sell to businesses, magazines and the like, you shouldn't crop so close. You need to leave space for copy, such as a magazine title to tag line.

I think you have a good start, and you can make it a go, you just need to make some changes.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## tjdphotos (Nov 26, 2008)

I found the navigation cumbersome, Your best bet would be to make larger galleries assorted by photo style and not geographical location, its anoying going in and out of galleries of three to five pics at a time, lame and annoying! Good photos though.
~peace tjd


----------



## souvikmaitra (Nov 29, 2008)

I could not open your website.Probably a server problem


----------

